# Poll: PS Luxury Bullseye, Twist, or Navy?



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Early on in reading pipe forums, I had the impression that Twist Flake was the majority favorite. Of late, it seems that few smoke or order it. Pic after jpg after gif after url of Bullseye Flake and Navy Flake, but I cannot remember the last time I saw Twist Flake, among the most photogenic of tobaccos (and far lovelier than its siblings). 

If you have tried all three, pick a favorite. Please, only those who have tried all three should vote.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

None of them are in my top picks, but I have all three and the Navy just seems richer, but it is no Escudo or St. James Flake.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> None of them are in my top picks, but I have all three and the Navy just seems richer, but it is no Escudo or St. James Flake.


None of them get into my top ten, either, but the idea was to pick which one was your favorite. I suppose I picked the wrong word, and should have asked for a choice as to the best of the three -- even if you hated them all without reserve. This looks as if it could be the first poll ever with no respondents.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry Jim, I responded... :lol: I like twist best of the three, but my go to Stokkebye is Cube Cut. Pretty sure I may be in the minority on that one though.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I never had Bullseye but I love me some Navy Flake! Since I didn't have bullseye I didn't vote; just threw my useless 2 cents in.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

houncer said:


> I never had Bullseye but I love me some Navy Flake! Since I didn't have bullseye I didn't vote; just threw my useless 2 cents in.


Looks as if Navy Flake is pulling ahead of the field at the moment, so you're apparently in good company.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Looks as if Navy Flake is pulling ahead of the field at the moment, so you're apparently in good company.


I like LTF just a wee dram better than LNF so bumped it up


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I have all 3 in fact I have over 6 pounds of LNF. I really prefer navy flake, bulleye comes a close 2nd. LTF is a distant last. 
funny when I 1st took up the pipe, I really really enjoyed LTF, guess my pallet has changed heh


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

Bullseye tastes like a cheap cigarette to me thus far... I've only smoked two bowls. And I hope it grows on me.... But wow.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a bunch of Bullseye aging and it seems to get really good after a year or so. I really like the stuff, I'm surprised I'm the only one!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Escudo and St. James Flake are my top Virginias and Vapers, followed closely by (in order) PS LBF, LNF and LTF.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I have some bulleye that fast approaching a year, hope it's as good as you say


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

Twist!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

karatekyle said:


> I have a bunch of Bullseye aging and it seems to get really good after a year or so. I really like the stuff, I'm surprised I'm the only one!


You're not the only one to harbor such an opinion. I prefer Bullseye, but will caveat by noting that all of mine has had some time in my cellar jars. So +1 on the aging point you made.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

laloin said:


> I have all 3 in fact I have over 6 pounds of LNF. I really prefer navy flake, bulleye comes a close 2nd. LTF is a distant last.
> funny when I 1st took up the pipe, I really really enjoyed LTF, guess my pallet has changed heh


All I have tried is the LTF, and unfortunately I went through the same change.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the appearance of LTF won me over. Gorgeous looking flakes, imo. I was really fond of the way Navy Flake smoked, but it didn't have sufficient nicotine (not that LTF does either). As for Bullseye -- well, it has Cavendish in it. What is it about Cavendish that I don't like? Seems that practically everything with Cavendish in it tastes lousy to me, unless it's totally overwhelmed by Latakia and burley. 

When I used to smoke the PS flakes, I had not yet advanced to tobacco alchemy, wherein using the Philosopher's Stones of Kendal's Kentucky, Five Brothers, and various ropes and twists, I could turn practically anything into smoker's gold. I have some LTF that's a couple of years old now. I should break it out and introduce it to Happy Bogie.


----------

